# Online banner seems to have gone a bit odd



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

Hi guys 

Just posting up here - the online banner seems to have spaced the e off the online onto the following line so it's now wider.

Possible bug?


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

Hi tt,

The wording is text based so if you increase the text size (or zoom in) with your browser it fluffs up the layout and wraps the 'e' (and possibly more of the letters).

If you're on a PC based browser hold down the CTRL key and then press + and - on the number pad of your keyboard and you'll see the web page increase and decrease in size.

The next thing to do is hold down CTRL and press the zero number key - which resets the view to 100% - and which, should, return the formatting of "Online" back to normal.

If that doesn't work, let me know and I'll look at maybe changing it for something simpler that won't go "wonky" when viewed at different zoom levels. Maybe a little green dot in the corner or something. I don't know, we'll see. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

ah yes - that makes perfect sense - I thought my settings were back to normal but clearly not.

Thanks!


----------



## potsy (29 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> ah yes - that makes perfect sense - I thought my settings were back to normal but clearly not.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> ah yes - that makes perfect sense - I thought my settings were back to normal but clearly not.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sorted.


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

I've now modified the online marker so it's a small graphic at the top left - it should now resize without breaking out of its placeholder!!


----------



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

I just noticed that- that's great thanks!

Completely unrelated but for some reason I'm trying to send a photo in a private conversation and it keeps stating that the file size is too large- the smallest I can get the file is down to circa 800mb. Any ideas Shaun?


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

800MB?  The file limit for personal conversations should be the same as the forums - 2MB.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

not mb sorry just 800k.

So it should be attaching then?


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> not mb sorry just 800k. So it should be attaching then?


 
Yup - should be. What is the file extension?


----------



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

I'm just uploading it as a standard file from my desktop however it's failing each time.


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I'm just uploading it as a standard file from my desktop however it's failing each time.


 
What's the file extension though? (Some are allowed, others aren't!! )

Also, could you please email me a copy of the file (providing there's no privacy issue) and I'll see if I can upload it in a conversation with you?

*shaun* ... dslsjdlksjds ... *@cyclechat* ... sljlksdflaskjd ... *.net* 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ttcycle (29 Feb 2012)

Sorry yes, a slow evening!! LOL

jpeg- will send it to you now.


----------



## Shaun (29 Feb 2012)

Sorted. The dimensions of the image were too big for the XF software to safely resize. Manual resizing did the trick.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Mar 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just posting up here - the online banner seems to have spaced the e off the online onto the following line so it's now wider.
> 
> Possible bug?


 
Are you talking about the 'online' banner on your name?

If so the solution doesn't work, everyone's name is partially obscured by the small banner indicating they are 'online'

I am on FF10 BTW


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Are you talking about the 'online' banner on your name?
> 
> If so the solution doesn't work, everyone's name is partially obscured by the small banner indicating they are 'online'
> 
> I am on FF10 BTW


 
That's what I've changed - the online banner should now be a ribbon across the top-left corner. If you're still seeing the previous banner just press CTRL + F5 to refresh and you should then see the new one. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> That's what I've changed - the online banner should now be a ribbon across the top-left corner. If you're still seeing the previous banner just press CTRL + F5 to refresh and you should then see the new one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 
For you its fine as the Admin banner raises the Online banner above the name, everyone its partially obscured. I've done a CF5 and restarted FF but no good, guess I'll just wait for it to update

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2012)

Are you able to upload a screen-shot of what you are seeing? It may be that I need to adjust the CSS a little.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Mar 2012)

Does this work?

EDIT

Obviously not lol!

Will try again at home, works internet blocks certain functions it seems.....


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2012)

Okay, no worries. I'm sure we can fix it.


----------

